# BFN at 9dp3dt



## Mada (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi to all!

Today I gor BFN... And tommorow I think that gonna check my Beta. Is it possible if my Beta is negative then is it over? Or maybe beta can shows just after 10dp3dt?







And I dont have implantation spotting yet









P.S all these days I tested with The Ultra Early 10mIU/mL tests.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Testing at 9dp3dt is far too early.  Implantation can happen up until embies are around 12 days old and only once a good level of HCG will it be detectable on a peestick.

A BETA HCG blood test is far more sensitive as it will show the actual amount of HCG in your blood rather than just whether there is X amount in your pee depending on sensitivity of the peestick.

If you have a blood test at 10dp3dt then this will tell you definitively if you're pg or not...fingers crossed !   

As for implantation bleed, not everyone gets this...in fact it's the minority who do so I wouldn't read anything into that.

When is your actual OTD ?

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Mada (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank You, Natasha   

Yes, tommorow will be 10dp3dt and I hope it will shows me some good beta   
And also at this moment I have a very very a little bit of brown spotting and my stomach pain like before AF... 
Sorry, but what is OTD?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

OTD is official test day


----------



## Mada (Sep 27, 2009)

OTD is 12 august, it will be 13dp3dt. And at now spottings are a bit more, but not red...


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Mada,

Really hope your result changes.

I done HPT today and got BFN, OTD is Tuesday, today is 9dpt with 2 blasts, not feeling confident, just wondered if anyones test result had changed with days?


----------



## Mada (Sep 27, 2009)

So... I will drink my morning cofee and will go to check my Beta. I hope that 10dp3dt is not too early for Beta. Today still brown spottings my BBT still 37,1 in celsius







And POAS shows me














I am very disappoint because these all days I tested with ulta early tests, which must show positive from 10hcg.


----------



## Mada (Sep 27, 2009)

So.. my Beta is <1  And my progesteron this time is really low-32,1... Will take Utrogest till weekend and then will see... Hope that AF will not arrive


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry to hear your blood test was BFN    What have your clinic advised ?  The progesterone of 32.1 nmol/l will probably be because you're using progesterone support (Utrogest)

Take care
Natasha


----------

